# pot's for pot



## Hextic12 (Jul 20, 2009)

right now i 4 bagseeds that sprouted in sum red cups in my homemade grow box. new to home growin,  wat size should i move them to a bigger pot?


----------



## #5died (Jul 20, 2009)

hi there, well its up to you really. if it were me, i'd wait till the size of you hand, yeah that shuold do it, but hey if you think its time to change into bigger pots it really wont upset the plants, in any way, but make sure you really water them then wait for like 5-7mins then transplant them.
Saweet


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Hextic12 

When leaves are larger than the pot you have them in, they need bigger pots, imagine the pot is 4 inches across and the leaves are 4 inches across, the plant is telling you the roots have grown to the edge of the pot.

How much grow space do you have?

Do you want big plants or do you want them kept short?

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 20, 2009)

i go from  cup..to  1 gallon..then to 3 gallon  final..BNut  Im not  restricted by hieght..good luck  and keep us posted


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 20, 2009)

I find that pots generally are not sized correctly. A 1 gallon plant pot isn't even close to being one gallon. And these so called 5 gallon pots are more like 3 gallons. Just something to consider when your told to use a "1 gallon pot", you might not be using a pot that is big enough.


----------



## 1stimer (Aug 7, 2009)

I am glad someone is talking about pots. I am getting ready to start my first grow and I am trying to decide what size pots to buy. My brother is telling me to buy 5 gallon pots and the grow shop guy is saying if I want big yeilds to go with 20 gallon pots. I have a 10x10 room with 2 1k lights. I also am hearing to exspect 1lb per light and the grow shop guy is saying to go with the 20 gallon pots and I should see 2 lb per light. Anyone know how true this is?


----------



## SoHIGH (Aug 7, 2009)

1stimer said:
			
		

> I am glad someone is talking about pots. I am getting ready to start my first grow and I am trying to decide what size pots to buy. My brother is telling me to buy 5 gallon pots and the grow shop guy is saying if I want big yeilds to go with 20 gallon pots. I have a 10x10 room with 2 1k lights. I also am hearing to exspect 1lb per light and the grow shop guy is saying to go with the 20 gallon pots and I should see 2 lb per light. Anyone know how true this is?


    I use 5 gallon buckets. as far as what you expect i dunno i try not to caculate or predict but i usually go with a oz a plant......if you mess up it could even be less also if you have a 10x10 room thats 100 square feet now if ur lights are putting off 110000 lumens thats 220000 lumens divided by 100 thats only 2200 lumens per square foot. i bealieve the minimum is 3000 and 5000 is good? i personally have 4700. you may wanna look into getting 4 600 watters thad be about 3900 and alot more efficient


----------



## 1stimer (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks, But doesn't the lumens depend on how close you are to the plant. The 110000 lumens that a 1k light gives off is at like 1 or 2 foot away from the plant, right? I could be wrong, but all the people that I talk with have been growing for a while and they do 1k light for every 4x4 or 5x5 area. That is just what I have been told, I could be wrong, and that is why I am on this site. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Hick (Aug 8, 2009)

1stimer said:
			
		

> Thanks, But doesn't the lumens depend on how close you are to the plant. The 110000 lumens that a 1k light gives off is at like 1 or 2 foot away from the plant, right? I could be wrong, but all the people that I talk with have been growing for a while and they do 1k light for every 4x4 or 5x5 area. That is just what I have been told, I could be wrong, and that is why I am on this site. Thanks for any input.



the amount of lumens recieved by the plant 'are' relative to distance,  .. and a 1k is sufficient for light _"about" _ 20 sq ft. (4'X5')  According to 'your' numbers, you're attempting to light over twice that,(50 sq ft) per light.  
  IMO. your "guy at the shop" is misleading you somewht. 2lbs per light "might" be possible in 20 gal. containers, but it might also require twice a long to veg to appropriate size. Resulting in twice as much power useage.
ie 4 plants in 5 gallon buckets, vegged for 4 weeks, v.s. 1 plant vegged for 8+ weeks..:confused2:


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 8, 2009)

#5died said:
			
		

> make sure you really water them then wait for like 5-7mins then transplant them.



This is the opposite of what I do. I always have trouble with the soil breaking up during transplant, so I transplant dry so the root ball holds together. I use a standard mix of 4:1 soil to perlite, so it shouldn't be any more loose than others, but I ALWAYS have trouble moving them wet.


----------



## 1stimer (Aug 8, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> the amount of lumens recieved by the plant 'are' relative to distance,  .. and a 1k is sufficient for light _"about" _20 sq ft. (4'X5') According to 'your' numbers, you're attempting to light over twice that,(50 sq ft) per light.
> IMO. your "guy at the shop" is misleading you somewht. 2lbs per light "might" be possible in 20 gal. containers, but it might also require twice a long to veg to appropriate size. Resulting in twice as much power useage.
> ie 4 plants in 5 gallon buckets, vegged for 4 weeks, v.s. 1 plant vegged for 8+ weeks..:confused2:


 
I have a 10x10 area and I have 2 lights, but I am going to use 2 4x4 areas and the rest of the room wil be work area, my veg cabinet, and all my other stuff. Also my guy is telling me he vegs for 4 weeks and them puts them into flower and that when he puts them in the 20 gallons. I have been reading up on this and  will probably put them into 10 gallon pots at the most. Thanks for your insight..


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 10, 2009)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> This is the opposite of what I do. I always have trouble with the soil breaking up during transplant, so I transplant dry so the root ball holds together. I use a standard mix of 4:1 soil to perlite, so it shouldn't be any more loose than others, but I ALWAYS have trouble moving them wet.



I think you want *some* moisture because if it's too dry it completely crumbles apart.  I wait at least a good day after watering.  I like to use 10 gal 'tall' Grip Lip plastic containers.  Since roots grow primarily down I prefer to use a taller, deeper pot.  These are 15 1/2" in diameter and 15 1/2" high:

hXXp://www.growersupply.com/10galcon.html

I would like to try some 'air pots' sometimes.  I've heard they work really well and roots self prune when they reach the edge and don't circle the pot.

Happy Growing!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe I need more practice. Oh, well. My heart doesn't break to know I have to grow more dope.


----------



## FUM (Feb 14, 2010)

I have found that the bigger the pot the bigger the plant.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 15, 2010)

How big do you want? 
I am moving to using insulated coolers after this grow because of the results I'm getting. A white polystyrene cooler box costs around $5, holds 4.5 gallons and is more convenient to arrange than round pots. I can grow one of my Dominas to over 3ft in veg, ending up with a 4ft tall plant, and it's 3 feet across, too.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Leafminer,

Are those the standard cheap coolers you buy ie at a gas station?  Do the dimensions of these that I found these online sound like the size you're using...?  Less than $3 ea but you gotta order 24 of them...:hubba:  I was just wondering if these are the same size.

Thanx


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 17, 2010)

D, I bet LM is talking about those shrimp cooler ice-box things.  They're super tough.  Oh, like what they ship Omaha steaks in.

I'm in 18 gallon chum buckets this grow--I'll let everyone know what the yield is like in a couple of months.  I let them veg for probably closer to 2 months and I'm using Dirty's lateral grow system, but dialed it up a notch and got my flattop grow going.  They're about 30-32" in diameter now and probably 2' from the soil.  Nothing but bud sites sticking up.  Honestly, I'm looking at pulling an elbow a plant out of the room this grow, but I've only got room for 3 plants at such an increased size.  We'll see.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

I used 21 quart garbage cans this past grow, I picked them up a Meijers for 2.99 each.  Drilled some holes in the bottom for drainage, and around the top for LST tie off's.  They are rectangle shaped so they fit in my grow better than round pots, they worked great.

This next grow I'm doing more, smaller plants (clones from this past grow) so I will be using 4 gl grow bags, and I plan on just letting them grow with no LST this time, just clearing out lower branches, to see how they do with one main budsite.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

Most growers use containers that will hold between two and five gallons of soil. These are a good compromise in terms of weight, space, cost, and labour. They can be moved easily and hold an adequate reservoir of water and nutrients to support a large mature plant.


----------

